# was this a good deal?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

25 gallon, about 40 pounds of gravel, light/lid, filter

all for 65$ canadian and i drove to pick it up.

what do you guys think? the tank is about a year old, gravel was clean, but im not even going to comment on anthign else.

-shoot! sorry MOD, i didn't mean to post this here. it was an accident, thought i was on another page.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

good deal.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

its a fine deal


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

its ok.


----------



## krupt (Jun 11, 2003)

Nice deal


----------

